# New Staff Members Needed for THE ARMY SHOWCASE



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I need someone to help run the army showcase feature.

We have a section on the site for our users to submit their army images and fluff etc. We need someone to get active on that section and help us to pick an army of the week etc.

If you feel you can help promote and liven this area up let me know 


Jez


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I feel I could defiantly have a shot at this. It would be great to look at all the armies and I have plenty of time


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I've got some ideas that might be interesting for that section. God knows i've wasted enough of my money on every single army GW produces so i should have diverse enough knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

That sounds like a job fitting for someone like myself. I'm pretty active on Hersey as well so just let me know if I can help^^.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I would love to look at pictures of armies and help hand out wicked awards!!!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Count me in if you need me Jez.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Jez.

I'll put myself down for the army showcase if i'm required. If you want to consider me then let me know, i'll gladly put some time to it if needed.


----------



## Brodon (Jul 31, 2013)

I feel I could defiantly have a shot at this. It would be great to look at all the armies and I have plenty of tim.............


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I am working on a 5K fantasy army at the moment. I would definitely be interested.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

if you still need people here I'd be glad to help out. my own army has been on a lul for a while but afterI finaly finish the bastard college I`d be back on it. looking at other peoples armies woudl probably inspire me just as much


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd like to be considered for this role if at all possible, it is an under used area of the forum that I really enjoyed browsing in the past and would love to be able to make it more active again


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Volunteer reporting. :so_happy:


----------

